# Best warranty in the biz? I think not...



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yet another person bit by Burton

Sorry that you didn't find this site first..... Burton is the devil of the snowboarding industry. Only to be supported by the rich and clueless, or atleast that's what they want..


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

Is it already snowing in BC? 

You'll get it back in time but I agree...big publicity and nothing to back it...sucks big time!


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Yet another person bit by Burton
> 
> Sorry that you didn't find this site first..... Burton is the devil of the snowboarding industry. Only to be supported by the rich and clueless, or atleast that's what they want..





seb1041 said:


> Is it already snowing in BC?
> 
> You'll get it back in time but I agree...big publicity and nothing to back it...sucks big time!


I just started last year and I pretty much just took advice from all the people at our local boardshop. They really pushed the Burton products. I had a $3000 budget thanks to my generous parents for an early christmas gift/bribe. And I just remember them picking out things for me. All my stuff is burton unfortunately except my board which is Forum that I picked out myself. So I guess I was just clueless and didn't do any research about it. But I'm glad I didn't spend my whole budget that day. The rest went to lift tickets lol...

Yes it's snowing in parts of BC. not sticking in the cities but it's snowing in the mountains lightly. Apparently it just snowed at big white yesterday and today.
The only reason why I'm so anxious to get my jacket is so I can go back to Switzerland for a trip....


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Just so you know, Forum is just Burton's cool and silly brand.

My friend has had to warrenty two things to Burton. His 09 Forum Youngblood board and his Anon Figment goggles. Both took less then 2 weeks to get back to him. His goggles were repaired and his board was replaced with an 10 Youngblood.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would advise you to get advice from real life riders who aren't going to profit off you purchasing certain gear..

Sorry to hear you didn't come to this site before hand because those shop kids will do whatever they have to do in order to make a sell


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems with the big B. Have you tried to contact Burton's customer service? Don't email them, call them direct. I find that if you call a company and complain, stuff gets turned around pretty quick. I'm not saying this will happen, but it won't hurt to try.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You want to get a response from Burton? Email them the link for this discussion. I bet it gets resolved much quicker. 

Anyway, I am actually not sure if it's something to get worked up over yet. It's still off season and I suspect that is why you've had some delay. If all it is they are going to give you is a credit, then they should freakin' do it. Talk about what should be the easiest thing to do. No materials, no product involved. Come on...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems with the big B. Have you tried to contact Burton's customer service? Don't email them, call them direct. I find that if you call a company and complain, stuff gets turned around pretty quick. I'm not saying this will happen, but it won't hurt to try.


I had problems with Burton Bindings and I called directly. I got a response straight away. Having said that I would never buy Burton again. Parts of my bindings failed in the first season. As said above, guys in the shop get kickbacks from certain companies so it always pays to search out unbiased opinions. Sadly I learned that the hard way as well!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I did to Rore.

I was just like everyone else who feeds into the Burton marketing machine, and the local board shop seller. I came up in Kansas and had 0 friends who rode... Didn't know about this website and knew I wanted to get into the sport. So I went to the local shop just like everyone else and got a bunch of burton gear because the shop guy said it was good stuff.

Not a single piece I bought that day made it thru my first season. Not one fucking thing....


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

john doe said:


> Just so you know, Forum is just Burton's cool and silly brand.
> 
> My friend has had to warrenty two things to Burton. His 09 Forum Youngblood board and his Anon Figment goggles. Both took less then 2 weeks to get back to him. His goggles were repaired and his board was replaced with an 10 Youngblood.





Milo303 said:


> I would advise you to get advice from real life riders who aren't going to profit off you purchasing certain gear..
> 
> Sorry to hear you didn't come to this site before hand because those shop kids will do whatever they have to do in order to make a sell


Yeah I figured that out about forum.... 

Yeah at least now I know... It's unfortunate both shops in Kelowna are owned by the same people. I feel kinda cheap and jibbed now lol. 
How hard is it to produce quality items?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, when you're the size of Burton your quality control can easily slip when you're looking for ways to cut costs and improve profit margins.

Smaller more core companies who have a greater control over their final product tend to produce higher quality gear. 

When everything you sell is made in China and you don't have much for quality control, eh. 

Sorry you got bit miss, maybe you can do some returns.

Oh, I'm not sure if you can purchase from backcountry in Canada or not, but Backcountry.com: The North Face, Mountain Hardwear and Arc'teryx Skiing, Camping, Hiking and Backpacking Gear is pretty much the shit for purchasing gear. They have their own warranty department on top of the company warranty. I swear by backcountry since I'm a poor person


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

I just called the toll free line that was pretty much useless.
I gave them my RN number and they said they are waiting to send out the credit.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Well, when you're the size of Burton your quality control can easily slip when you're looking for ways to cut costs and improve profit margins.
> 
> Smaller more core companies who have a greater control over their final product tend to produce higher quality gear.
> 
> ...


oh you can order from there in Canada. I have  But for gear like boards and stuff it's not worth it. After the exchange rate, duties and tariffs its almost as much as buying it here and you have to wait for it. 

And swissmiss i know its a hard lesson learned a bad way but whenever you're going to drop 1000 dollars on just about anything, you really should do your own research. When I bought my first brand new board last year I came on here and I didn't even have to post there was enough info already on here for me to make a well informed decision (NS SL-R 161 )

BTW thanks snowboarding forum


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Jud_X said:


> oh you can order from there in Canada. I have  But for gear like boards and stuff it's not worth it. After the exchange rate, duties and tariffs its almost as much as buying it here and you have to wait for it.
> 
> And swissmiss i know its a hard lesson learned a bad way but whenever you're going to drop 1000 dollars on just about anything, you really should do your own research. When I bought my first brand new board last year I came on here and I didn't even have to post there was enough info already on here for me to make a well informed decision (NS SL-R 161 )
> 
> BTW thanks snowboarding forum


True! Before I bought my surround sound, my les paul, my pioneer turntables, my tv anything... I did do a lot of research.
The thing is that I know most of these guys personally at the store, they all ride too... I just assumed they would know everything haha.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I had the top button of my Ride jacket break off. I emailed them today and they responded right away asking for a picture of where the piece broke off, so i sent them a picture and I'm now awaiting a reply. Hopefully they will just send me a replacement button, I really don't want to send it in.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> I had the top button of my Ride jacket break off. I emailed them today and they responded right away asking for a picture of where the piece broke off, so i sent them a picture and I'm now awaiting a reply. Hopefully they will just send me a replacement button, I really don't want to send it in.


Yeah understandable.. Its getting close to season plus its a hassle.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> True! Before I bought my surround sound, my les paul, my pioneer turntables, my tv anything... I did do a lot of research.
> The thing is that I know most of these guys personally at the store, they all ride too... I just assumed they would know everything haha.


You have a Les Paul? I'm jealous! I've always wanted too buy one but I always spend to much on snowboarding.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> You have a Les Paul? I'm jealous! I've always wanted too buy one but I always spend to much on snowboarding.


Yeah! it's my baby! I used to always spend too much money on music instruments (guitars, basses, pianos, keyboards, violins, cellos,saxes, ect.) that i never really had the cash to snowboard.
my mom got me set up as an early christmas gift so i could do a winter sport besides skiing. but if she didnt pay for it i probably would have never went.
so im uber happy


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Yeah! it's my baby! I used to always spend too much money on music instruments (guitars, basses, pianos, keyboards, violins, cellos,saxes, ect.) that i never really had the cash to snowboard.
> my mom got me set up as an early christmas gift so i could do a winter sport besides skiing. but if she didnt pay for it i probably would have never went.
> so im uber happy


nice i love my les paul, but after I bought it I tried out Ibanez and ended up buying 2 of them  lol


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah my acoustic is an Ibanez and I love it!

Update on my Ride jacket: I got an email back from them this morning asking for my address so they can ship me the replacement part to me. Burton needs to realize that a simple thing like this really goes a long way. I won't hesitate to buy from Ride in the future because I know they will back their product, can't say the same for Burton.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Not hating on Burton, but they really do need to understand that when they charge the ridonkulous prices they do for their products, they really need to back up their warranties and make it right for their customers.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Not hating on Burton, but they really do need to understand that when they charge the ridonkulous prices they do for their products, they really need to back up their warranties and make it right for their customers.


Agreed.

As for Ibanez... Really?
I saw a nice one, but I just didn't love the quality maybe because it was used.
I pick up my PRS tomorrow, and I'm super excited.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Agreed.
> 
> As for Ibanez... Really?
> I saw a nice one, but I just didn't love the quality maybe because it was used.
> I pick up my PRS tomorrow, and I'm super excited.


wow lucky u lol. Only thing i don't like about prs is the price they charge. Their guitars are still made by machines like ibanez and gibson and they charge you almost 3 times the price (sure materials are different and such but that only accounts for soo much of the cost). Still VERY nice guitars.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Jud_X said:


> wow lucky u lol. Only thing i don't like about prs is the price they charge. Their guitars are still made by machines like ibanez and gibson and they charge you almost 3 times the price (sure materials are different and such but that only accounts for soo much of the cost). Still VERY nice guitars.


Yeah they are expensive thats for sure. I'm getting a Starla in a Vintage Mahogany 
I've been waiting for this day for quite some time.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, that is a beautiful guitar!


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

if you don't mind me asking how old are you swissmiss?


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful guitar!


Yeah 
I've changed my mind a million times trying to figure out what finish to get.


----------

